# VAT on Wood Pellets



## lucylu (10 Mar 2009)

Hi, 
A quick question. 
I have to two Quotes for wood pellets one quoted €190 + 13.5% VAT per tonne and the other was €190 + 21.5% VAT per tonne

Which is the correct VAT rate?
Thanks
Lucylu


----------



## NHG (10 Mar 2009)

I would imagine the 21.5% as they would be supply only. 13.5% only applies to supply and fitting/installation of an item.


----------



## Cayne (10 Mar 2009)

NHG said:


> 13.5% only applies to supply and fitting/installation of an item.


 
Why is electricity charged at 13.5% so?


----------



## fmc (10 Mar 2009)

fuel is not a luxury item therefore 13.5% applies


----------



## seantheman (10 Mar 2009)

coal, nuggets, gas, briquettes, heating oil all charged at 13.5%


----------



## lucylu (11 Mar 2009)

Thanks for your replies.


----------

